# General Information needed!



## Graphicsalys (Nov 3, 2011)

I was wondering if you could answer me the following questions :

Are ferrets suitable for children?
What makes ferrets good pets?
What are your ferrets names?

Do any of you race ferrets?!
How often do you race them and where can you race them?


I would appreciate any information you could give me.

Thank you for your time
Yours Sincerely
Alys Hardy


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

*Are ferrets suitable for children?*

Yes they are great pets for older children or even younger (5 to 6 upwards) aslong as you get a tame ferret from a rescue/breeder. I would not recommend baby ferrets (kits) for children.

*What makes ferrets good pets?*

They are very clean, yes they have an oder about them but they are great fun to watch playing.

*Do any of you race ferrets?!*

No

*How often do you race them and where can you race them?*

At local shows, Game Fairs, if you get a magazine called the Countryman's Weekly their is a show diary in there


----------



## amymay01 (Sep 30, 2011)

I have had ferrets for years and currently have to males brothers who are around a 2 years ,I personally agree with the other poster that from kits they are not suitable for children as they can and will bite as youngsters and its a nasty bite for a kid will scare them into not wanting to touch them. All mine ive had from kits and ive been bitten plenty of times to lol! once handled theyre fine but really do need lots of handling my 5 year old son shows no interest in my ferrets as he has a rabbit as a pet and knows the ferrets are mummys little land sharks
I would also agree if looking for one as a childs pet rescues are the best option as far more likely to pick up a friendly adult :thumbup:
both mine live in a large 2 story hutch with attached run in the garden and being honest to non ferret lovers the smell can be smelly (I being honest like it lol)
As pets you get as much out as you are willing to put in good handling and play time they can be very affectionate loving pets a fab book to read is ferrets for dummies really info packed :thumbup:


----------

